# اللهجة الخليجية: يحب النصر من صغره



## makala

ما معنى هذا البيت

لو شافَكِ اللَيّ يَحْب النَصْر مَن صَغَّرَهُ


----------



## rayloom

النصر هنا فريق كرة قدم من مدينة الرياض.
وشطر البيت يفهم من تكملة الأبيات.
انتي اميرة حسن ما انتي طبيعية. لو شافك اللي يحب النصر من صغره. يقلب هلالي على شانك هلاليه
الهلال فريق آخر من الرياض وهو المنافس التقليدي لفريق النصر.


----------

